

5 Mac OS X Shortcuts You Need to Know - mariusschulz
https://blog.mariusschulz.com/2015/03/04/5-mac-os-x-shortcuts-you-need-to-know

======
bulca
Top left corner of the website redirects to
[https://blog.mariusschulz.com/admin/login](https://blog.mariusschulz.com/admin/login).
Maybe you should not expose your login url like that.

~~~
dvcc
It's also the first item tabbed to :)

------
wodenokoto
what is up with cmd+shift+3 and cmd+shift+4 being screenshot, while
cmd+shift+1 and cmd+shift+2 don't do anything?

~~~
yummysoup
OS X reused the screenshot shortcut keys from the Classic Mac OS (System [n])
days. And back then, I think Cmd-Shift-1 and Cmd-Shift-2 ejected floppy disks,
when there were such things.

------
srikz
great stuff! I feel silly not knowing these after using Mac for 4 years now :/

